# Homemade Clam Chowder



## bryano (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been making this for years and whenever I see people sharing recipes I have to join in... very proud of this one. 

The clams are razor clams from Long Beach Washington. There is a 15 clam limit per person so this recipe is for 1 limit of clams, more can be addded depending on how fishy you like your chowder. I like to put my clams in a ziplock bag flattened out with a little bit of water and freeze them. They are much easier to chop when frozen. 

2 lbs Bacon
2 onions
2 bunches green onions
1 big handful diced fresh chives
2 big handfuls diced fresh parsley
6 can chicken broth
6 can cream chicken soup
8 oz pkg cream cheese
10 lbs or more of red potatoes half inch cubes

chop bacon into half inch pieces and fry until crisp, drain grease add onions, and chives and cook on high until soft.
add broth and soup, potatoes and diced clams
cook until potaoes are soft adding parsley and cream cheese the last half hour of cooking. I like to chop the cream cheese into cubes first.... it desolves easier. If it's not thick enough you can always add yukon golds potatoes boiled until soft, they will moosh making it thicker.


----------



## saskerrtoon-wine (Dec 7, 2009)

very nice looking recipe


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 7, 2009)

anything with 2# of bacon has to be good


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow... that's a lot of soup!


----------

